# any good complete c++ programming tutorial



## rafiaksd3 (Dec 11, 2014)

i just want to know is there a tutorial(video) where the y show all c++ programming tutorial includes beginner,advanced and also maybe some c++ game programming


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Dec 11, 2014)

You won't find one source with everything, but a good choice would be to visit lynda.com, they have some really great courses, but you may have to pay. You won't find videos for everything, get a good book (there are many). If you are unwilling to read - then maybe you should reconsider the whole thing. 
Do you want to learn C++ just for game programming? If so, you have a long hard road ahead of you. Do you have any prior programming experience?


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 11, 2014)

rafiaksd3 said:


> i just want to know is there a tutorial(video) where the y show all c++ programming tutorial includes beginner,advanced and also maybe some c++ game programming


You don't know what you're getting yourself into. Someone who knew a little bit about development would know that you can't just "LEARN C++ IN 30 MINUTES!". Also could you clarify what you're trying to say, you're post is a little incoherent and as a result is a little hard to follow.

Let's start with, what do you know how to do already? I ask that because C++ is a terrible place to start if you have no experience already.


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 11, 2014)

Definitely lynda.com is one of the best source for learning and it's not free. But you might find some promo codes on tech reviewers youtube channels that lets you try lynda.com for free for 2 weeks. I think I saw that one code on Austin Evans channel or tech of tomorrow's youtube channel but I'm not sure.
Even then as *Aquinus *said it's not something you can learn in 30 minutes but I doubt that even 2 weeks will be enough to learn the basics.


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Dec 11, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> I ask that because C++ is a terrible place to start if you have no experience already.



I disagree, It's a good place to start, but it will take a while.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 11, 2014)

MustSeeMelons said:


> I disagree, It's a good place to start, but it will take a while.


...and what makes you think that? Out of all the languages I know, C++ was the hardest to pick up and for someone who has never written code before it's too easy to shoot yourself in the foot and not know what went wrong. C++ is not C, I would recommend C over C++ any day but I find that C++ is a half-assed implementation of OO on top of C. Other languages such as Python, Ruby, or Java are a lot more clear about issues that arise than C++ is. For someone who is learning the tools of the trade, they need something that lets them focus more on the logic and less about the idiosyncrasies of the language being used.

I've written VB, C#, C, C++, Java, Clojure, PHP, Ruby, Python, and JS. I can say with absolute certainty that C++ is the wrong place to start.


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Dec 11, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> ...and what makes you think that?



Simply because I started understanding programming in C++. Java and the like hide many things which should be exposed when learning the basics - memory management, pointers, but that's just my opinion. If you can recommend C, why not start C++? Could add some OOP in the mix


----------



## Guitar (Dec 11, 2014)

In college, they started us with Visual Basic then transitioned us to C++. Maybe that's what turned me off to programming initially, it's just hard to learn. I know some Ruby from doing Chef scripting and am trying to learn Python on my own now. I find it easier to use a more basic sort of in your face brute force type language if you are coming from a sysadmin sort of state as I am/was.


----------



## Constantine Yevseyev (Dec 11, 2014)

Not trying to be offensive, but if you ask a question like that on a general computer-related forum, maybe you're a little bit lost in all this "programming" stuff.
Start by answering a couple of questions to yourself: which platform are you going to target (is it Windows or something different), who are your users (local company, computer enthusiasts, or just generally gamers), and how do you imagine yourself in the future (a single developer, a big team member, or maybe even a team lead or a test writer). Feel free to skip next paragraph if my assumption was wrong and you're sure you want to learn C++.
Now, I assume that you're a Desktop developer (as opposed to Web and Mobile)? So, I want you to reflect on your choice of programming language for a little. You see, if you just want to create stunning, perfectly modern applications and "casual" games, there's a lot of really "human-friendly" languages that allow you to focus on planning and making decisions rather than grinding through a very detailed code. These usually come with tools that will help you to create a native-looking UI on your own, with no help from designers or third-party libraries, right inside your IDE! The same applies to games: animations, controls, everything is done from inside your copy of Visual Studio + Blend (Unity, Qt, there's a lot of instruments available). And what's really important, the amount of time that you'll spent on getting things work will be surprisingly low. Isn't that great? If this sounds good with you, you should definitely give C# a shot. It shares quite a lot of concepts with C++, but it's different. And it's very, very suitable for beginners. This video course (http://www.microsoftvirtualacademy.com/training-courses/c-fundamentals-for-absolute-beginners) will be a really good introduction that you can follow up with this book - "C# 5.0 In A Nutshell (5th Edition)".
If you are not easily scared by the complexity of C++ and you know exactly what are you going to do with it, then I still have something to tell you. C++ is associated with performance, low-level access to hardware and other things that you don't generally start to "use" when you become a professional software engineer, because it's not about evolution, it's about your choice. C++ is a different field. You start with it from scratch. While a VB.NET student writes his first calculator, you learn pointers and vectors. While they build their first View-Model for a LOB app, you implement parallelism, still not considering to move out from the Spartan CLI interface. If that's what you truly want, then go for (http://www.microsoftvirtualacademy....neral-purpose-language-and-library-jump-start), and when you're done, start reading "C++ Primer (5th Edition)".
Wish you luck.


----------



## rafiaksd3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> You don't know what you're getting yourself into. Someone who knew a little bit about development would know that you can't just "LEARN C++ IN 30 MINUTES!". Also could you clarify what you're trying to say, you're post is a little incoherent and as a result is a little hard to follow.
> 
> Let's start with, what do you know how to do already? I ask that because C++ is a terrible place to start if you have no experience already.



i want to learn c++ to make games. But i would have to go to the beginner tutorial first and then the advanced tutorial!
thanks for the reply.



Constantine Yevseyev said:


> Not trying to be offensive, but if you ask a question like that on a general computer-related forum, maybe you're a little bit lost in all this "programming" stuff.
> Start by answering a couple of questions to yourself: which platform are you going to target (is it Windows or something different), who are your users (local company, computer enthusiasts, or just generally gamers), and how do you imagine yourself in the future (a single developer, a big team member, or maybe even a team lead or a test writer). Feel free to skip next paragraph if my assumption was wrong and you're sure you want to learn C++.
> Now, I assume that you're a Desktop developer (as opposed to Web and Mobile)? So, I want you to reflect on your choice of programming language for a little. You see, if you just want to create stunning, perfectly modern applications and "casual" games, there's a lot of really "human-friendly" languages that allow you to focus on planning and making decisions rather than grinding through a very detailed code. These usually come with tools that will help you to create a native-looking UI on your own, with no help from designers or third-party libraries, right inside your IDE! The same applies to games: animations, controls, everything is done from inside your copy of Visual Studio + Blend (Unity, Qt, there's a lot of instruments available). And what's really important, the amount of time that you'll spent on getting things work will be surprisingly low. Isn't that great? If this sounds good with you, you should definitely give C# a shot. It shares quite a lot of concepts with C++, but it's different. And it's very, very suitable for beginners. This video course (http://www.microsoftvirtualacademy.com/training-courses/c-fundamentals-for-absolute-beginners) will be a really good introduction that you can follow up with this book - "C# 5.0 In A Nutshell (5th Edition)".
> If you are not easily scared by the complexity of C++ and you know exactly what are you going to do with it, then I still have something to tell you. C++ is associated with performance, low-level access to hardware and other things that you don't generally start to "use" when you become a professional software engineer, because it's not about evolution, it's about your choice. C++ is a different field. You start with it from scratch. While a VB.NET student writes his first calculator, you learn pointers and vectors. While they build their first View-Model for a LOB app, you implement parallelism, still not considering to move out from the Spartan CLI interface. If that's what you truly want, then go for (http://www.microsoftvirtualacademy....neral-purpose-language-and-library-jump-start), and when you're done, start reading "C++ Primer (5th Edition)".
> Wish you luck.



Yes i want to learn c++ not C#. i am just wanting to learn c++ if i need it while making games in unity or udk or other 3d game engines. i am going to build a 3d car racing game. i am working with 4 of my friends. but first i will need some beginner and advanced tutorial for c++.



Devon68 said:


> Definitely lynda.com is one of the best source for learning and it's not free. But you might find some promo codes on tech reviewers youtube channels that lets you try lynda.com for free for 2 weeks. I think I saw that one code on Austin Evans channel or tech of tomorrow's youtube channel but I'm not sure.
> Even then as *Aquinus *said it's not something you can learn in 30 minutes but I doubt that even 2 weeks will be enough to learn the basics.



if need i will learn it for 6months! thankx for the reply.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 12, 2014)

you are delusional if you think you are going to reach the level required to build a game from the ground up in 6 months


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 12, 2014)

If you want to try to make a game it will take an awful lot of knowledge to make a game. For example you could learn how to make models and characters in some 3d software and maybe poke around the unity engine. Look it up on youtube how it works.
http://unity3d.com/unity/download


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd start with a free game engine like Unity. Its very well documented, free and tons of youtube tutorials. 

Start learning to code in C# coupled with learning your way around unity and you can get on the path to making games probably quicker than learning just C++ imo.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 12, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'd start with a free game engine like Unity. Its very well documented, free and tons of youtube tutorials.
> 
> Start learning to code in C# coupled with learning your way around unity and you can get on the path to making games probably quicker than learning just C++ imo.


making a game requires more then knowing a little C/C++/C#
I fear the OP is in WAY Over his head


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 12, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> If you want to try to make a game it will take an awful lot of knowledge to make a game. For example you could learn how to make models and characters in some 3d software and maybe poke around the unity engine. Look it up on youtube how it works.
> http://unity3d.com/unity/download


This. Though, unity uses C# for the code and scrpits, but it still object orientated programming. I made a first person platformer game that I turned in last night for my final project in my C++ class. Unity has a ton of documentation and library functions for nearly everything you could imagine that youd need.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 12, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> you are delusional if you think you are going to reach the level required to build a game from the ground up in 6 months



Not really I made a simple platformer in unity in 3 weeks for my final project. Unity requires,very little code. Most of the code is in the first person script I have.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 12, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Not really I made a simple platformer in unity in 3 weeks for my final project. Unity requires,very little code. Most of the code is in the first person script I have.


whilst I am happy to encourage people to learn to code
Unity is not the correct path for that
it won't teach you anything
the Op needs to start with C or even something like lua/python and move up from there


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 12, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> whilst I am happy to encourage people to learn to code
> Unity is not the correct path for that
> it won't teach you anything
> the Op needs to start with C or even something like lua/python and move up from there



Start with C sure. But starting with C++ isn't bad either. I started with Java, then transferred schools, and took the first course which was C, and now I'm doing C++. One you know one language you should be able to figure out others fairly easily.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 12, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Start with C sure. But starting with C++ isn't bad either. I started with Java, then transferred schools, and took the first course which was C, and now I'm doing C++. One you know one language you should be able to figure out others fairly easily.


yes but learning Plain old C first will get you a good start on a lot of other languages


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 12, 2014)

Pardon me if I think you're both wrong.

C Is great if your goal is to manage things in the system that other languages will do for you. When you're first learning how to do this stuff, an easier language like Python or Ruby is a better option. I say this because it lets you focus more on writing logic, not managing the machine. Explaining why things like malloc() and free() work and how arrays are just pointers is confusing for people just getting started.

For the sake of simplicity. I would start learning something like Ruby and do projects over at https://projecteuler.net/

Once you're solid with logic and devving with Ruby, then move on to something like C... but I would be reluctant to recommend that any newbie start with C. That's too much all at once IMHO. Not to mention C errors tend to lack information where Ruby and Python are very descriptive when an error occurs.

Let me put it this way:

I went into college already having known Java, VB, C++, and a little bit of PHP. I finished college 4 years later knowing C, C#, Clojure, Ruby, Python, JS, and a whole lot more of PHP.

I would like to think I know which languages are hard and easy to pick up out of the ones I've learned and Ruby is by far the easiest to learn IMHO. Not to mention there are a ton of rails applications out there in the world.

All in all, you're not going to be writing games in 6 months with no prior knowledge. Making games is a lot harder than you may think. So I would get started, you have a lot of learning to do.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 12, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> you are delusional if you think you are going to reach the level required to build a game from the ground up in 6 months


I have to disagree buddy, it depends on how much drive/motivation the person has and resources. Now bare in mind it could be a simple dos game that you pick a number out of a range of numbers... Also, I believe 80% of the games on google play store are from people with less than 6 months of coding experience.. lol 



Aquinus said:


> Pardon me if I think you're both wrong.
> 
> C Is great if your goal is to manage things in the system that other languages will do for you. When you're first learning how to do this stuff, an easier language like Python or Ruby is a better option. I say this because it lets you focus more on writing logic, not managing the machine. Explaining why things like malloc() and free() work and how arrays are just pointers is confusing for people just getting started.
> 
> ...


I agree Python. Ruby or even VB.net.. It's pretty forgiving as well.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 12, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> making a game requires more then knowing a little C/C++/C#
> I fear the OP is in WAY Over his head



He never said what kind of game he wants to make. You can make a simple tic-tac-toe game just by following a tutorial in like a weeks time if your new and determined. Unity makes things more obvious to beginners in terms of how things work IMO. Then again it might not work well for him, everyone is different you just need to start somewhere.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 12, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Pardon me if I think you're both wrong.
> 
> C Is great if your goal is to manage things in the system that other languages will do for you. When you're first learning how to do this stuff, an easier language like Python or Ruby is a better option. I say this because it lets you focus more on writing logic, not managing the machine. Explaining why things like malloc() and free() work and how arrays are just pointers is confusing for people just getting started.
> 
> ...





Mindweaver said:


> I have to disagree buddy, it depends on how much drive/motivation the person has and resources. Now bare in mind it could be a simple dos game that you pick a number out of a range of numbers... Also, I believe 80% of the games on google play store are from people with less than 6 months of coding experience.. lol
> 
> 
> I agree Python. Ruby or even VB.net.. It's pretty forgiving as well.



Id agree. Just trying to pull OneMoar's tail a bit.

If I could go back when I had zero coding experience, I would have started on Python. Python is what we learn in my schools program if we have zero experience in coding. Class 111. Then its 121 and we learn C. Though I have heard a ton of the students say they wish they would have just started with 121 as they felt 111 was a waste of time for them.

If I wasn't in school and taking classes on the stuff I would probably find some programming books and read them and start experimenting. IMO best way to learn code is by looking at it and playing around with it and doing super small programs to learn syntax and logic. Just don't make it seem harder then it needs to be.

I also know people in the industry who started with programming languages like C++ and C#, and zero experience with C, Python, Ruby, Java, etc.

I like to think you can start with any coding language and learn it, it all depends on your drive and motivation to learn it. 

Like @AphexDreamer said, Unity is about as easy as it get when it comes to beginner game development. Tutorials and documentation up the waazu.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 12, 2014)

I personally was taught first with C++, then more advance C++ and as I was getting into data-structures bounced between Java and C++. Then just this year coded my first major class project using C# in unity and I have to say, C# is quite a nice language, IMO more intuitive language than C++ and even nicer than java when you use it with Unity. Cause all classes inherit monoBehavior, you can just drag and drop stuff in the Unity Editor.


----------



## rafiaksd3 (Dec 13, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> This. Though, unity uses C# for the code and scrpits, but it still object orientated programming. I made a first person platformer game that I turned in last night for my final project in my C++ class. Unity has a ton of documentation and library functions for nearly everything you could imagine that youd need.



Every one thanks for your help very much. i truly appreciate it! i think i am going to just learn java from Bucky  which has very simple way of explaining to program. there they have a beginner tutorial, a advanced tutorial and also tutorial about how to make games with java. as all of you said that unity is probably better i would use unity, and unity also supports coding in Java.
Again all of you thank you for your help for supporting me in my question!
here is a link to Bucky's beginner Java tutorial https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFE2CE09D83EE3E28


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 13, 2014)

rafiaksd3 said:


> Every one thanks for your help very much. i truly appreciate it! i think i am going to just learn java from Bucky  which has very simple way of explaining to program. there they have a beginner tutorial, a advanced tutorial and also tutorial about how to make games with java. as all of you said that unity is probably better i would use unity, and unity also supports coding in Java.
> Again all of you thank you for your help for supporting me in my question!
> here is a link to Bucky's beginner Java tutorial https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFE2CE09D83EE3E28



I'm glad you decided on a language to begin learning. C# and Java are very similar.
But I regret to inform you that you can't use Java in Unity.

You may be confusing Java with Javascript with UnityScript.

Neither of the 3 are a like except that javascript and unityscript are very similar. Unity calls their unityscript javascript, but in reality it isn't exactly javascript so its also referred to as Unityscript. Even though in all their documents they call it javascript. Hope this isn't too confusing  its all rather silly if you ask me. http://wiki.unity3d.com/index.php?title=UnityScript_versus_JavaScript

In the end just get to learning the basics of OOP and it will translate over to other OOP capable languages one way or another. But bottom line is No Java in Unity.

Tutorial wise Brackey's and BurgZurgArcade are great! They both use Unity and C# and have tons of tutorials in both. From specfic things like making an inventory to full fledged making a game tutorials!

Here is a beginners guide to C# by Brackey's









and a Hack n Slash game by ZurgBurg but it is looong.










Brackey's also has game tutorials but his Surival Game tutorial uses Unityscript. He has a platformer tutorial that is shorter that uses C# if you want to give that a try.


----------



## rafiaksd3 (Dec 14, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm glad you decided on a language to begin learning. C# and Java are very similar.
> But I regret to inform you that you can't use Java in Unity.
> 
> You may be confusing Java with Javascript with UnityScript.
> ...


hey i want to ask is that is C# better than and more powerful than C++? And is C# easier to learn then C++?
last thing is that, can you give other good c# tutorials because Brackey's one is only 6 videos and it looks unfinished!


----------



## rafiaksd3 (Dec 14, 2014)

can someone also help me in forum http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/need-help-to-build-my-pc.207978/


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 14, 2014)

rafiaksd3 said:


> hey i want to ask is that is C# better than and more powerful than C++? And is C# easier to learn then C++?
> last thing is that, can you give other good c# tutorials because Brackey's one is only 6 videos and it looks unfinished!



No language is really more "powerful" than another. I'm pretty anything you can do in one language you can do in another. I think it comes down to which language makes it easier to complete the task. I could be mistaken .

I'd say on the level you are on either language will be equally as hard as the other. Learning the basic like for loops, if loops, classes, etc.. will be as hard on one language as it is in the other. But I'd say making a game in C++ is harder because of the tools that exist. There is no tool as intuitive as Unity for C++ as far as I know and if there is one I'd like to know about it. Unreal 4 maybe... but I still found Unity a lot easier to use.


----------



## rafiaksd3 (Dec 14, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> No language is really more "powerful" than another. I'm pretty anything you can do in one language you can do in another. I think it comes down to which language makes it easier to complete the task. I could be mistaken .
> 
> I'd say on the level you are on either language will be equally as hard as the other. Learning the basic like for loops, if loops, classes, etc.. will be as hard on one language as it is in the other. But I'd say making a game in C++ is harder because of the tools that exist. There is no tool as intuitive as Unity for C++ as far as I know and if there is one I'd like to know about it. Unreal 4 maybe... but I still found Unity a lot easier to use.



no my question is that is c# easier then c++ and as same powerful as that of c++?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 14, 2014)

rafiaksd3 said:


> no my question is that is c# easier then c++ and as same powerful as that of c++?



I'd first say that yes, C# is easier than C++, because of the amount of things that you'd have to worry about. Like automatic garbage collection vs manual memory management, lots of libraries and then C++ is harder yet I'd say more flexible rather than powerful because you can use Lambdas, have more control.

C++ is what they call a multi-paradigm.

Paradigms being things like functional programming, Object-Oriented Programming, procedural programming, etc..
If you want to know more I suggest looking into what a paradigm is in computer Science.
So C++ is multi as in multiple paradigms.

C# is just one paradigm, that is Object-Oriented programming paradigm. Where by the programmer can use Classes which can be treated as objects in other classes to call that objects methods which define their functionality and that is the only way you can do it in C# and java, OOP languages.

But I wouldn't worry so much about all that in your case. 
You have to get down the basics which are pretty much the same in C++, C# and java and with unity and C# the basics will be enough to get you started, granted you also learn your way around unity.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 14, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> No language is really more "powerful" than another. I'm pretty anything you can do in one language you can do in another. I think it comes down to which language makes it easier to complete the task. I could be mistaken .
> 
> I'd say on the level you are on either language will be equally as hard as the other. Learning the basic like for loops, if loops, classes, etc.. will be as hard on one language as it is in the other. But I'd say making a game in C++ is harder because of the tools that exist. There is no tool as intuitive as Unity for C++ as far as I know and if there is one I'd like to know about it. Unreal 4 maybe... but I still found Unity a lot easier to use.



no, what you can do in one language you cannot do in some others. For instance C++ has function overloading and operator overloading, you can't do those sorts of things in C. Among some other stuff like pass by reference and inheritance.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 14, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> no, what you can do in one language you cannot do in some others. For instance C++ has function overloading and operator overloading, you can't do those sorts of things in C. Among some other stuff like pass by reference and inheritance.



Yeah they are different no doubt in syntax, design, structure, etc.. but overall you can accomplish the same tasks, that is what I meant.

Also this was a comparison with C# and C++.  I don't know much about C actually.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 14, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah they are different no doubt in syntax, design, structure, etc.. *but overall you can accomplish the same tasks, that is what I meant.*
> 
> Also this was a comparison with C# and C++.  I don't know much about C actually.



Ah okay, fair enough. I do agree with that statement.


----------



## rafiaksd3 (Dec 15, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah they are different no doubt in syntax, design, structure, etc.. but overall you can accomplish the same tasks, that is what I meant.
> 
> Also this was a comparison with C# and C++.  I don't know much about C actually.


hey AphexDreamer you did not give the tutorial for C# and C# gaming. I asked you about this because the Brackey's tutorial seems unfinished!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 15, 2014)

rafiaksd3 said:


> hey AphexDreamer you did not give the tutorial for C# and C# gaming. I asked you about this because the Brackey's tutorial seems unfinished!



I'd just google it for you man. Whatever you can find that works, there are plenty. I personally went to school for this stuff so I have no other favorites other than what I used to learn unity.

http://unity3d.com/learn/tutorials/modules/beginner/scripting


----------



## rafiaksd3 (Dec 17, 2014)

s


AphexDreamer said:


> I'd just google it for you man. Whatever you can find that works, there are plenty. I personally went to school for this stuff so I have no other favorites other than what I used to learn unity.
> 
> http://unity3d.com/learn/tutorials/modules/beginner/scripting


one last time, so for gaming i learn c# and use unity. is unity really easy to use?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 17, 2014)

rafiaksd3 said:


> s
> 
> one last time, so for gaming i learn c# and use unity. is unity really easy to use?



That would be a good start. It might seem overwhelming at first but once you go through a few tutorials and get into it with small projects learning the essentials tools and their hotkey's shouldn't be to stressful. 

However, what I'd say is stressful is if your making a game by yourself is that you have more than just programming to worry about. Depending on the quality and type of the game you want to make, you'll have to learn animations, modeling 3D/2D, sound design, particle effects and of course programming at the very least. 

Not to deter you, it is very possible to make a game on your own. Unity also helps in the art department because they have lots of free Unity Assets. They have an asset store where you can purchase or sometimes find free assets that you can import into your Unity Project aka game. Also the internet has lots of free art and sounds available you just have to dig for them. Importing can be as easy as dragging and dropping into unity or automatic when you download from their asset store. 

So to close, unity is a full fledged game engine that gives you the essential tools that you would need to make game in a manner that is IMO least convoluted and even has a store to provide content.


----------



## rafiaksd3 (Dec 18, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> That would be a good start. It might seem overwhelming at first but once you go through a few tutorials and get into it with small projects learning the essentials tools and their hotkey's shouldn't be to stressful.
> 
> However, what I'd say is stressful is if your making a game by yourself is that you have more than just programming to worry about. Depending on the quality and type of the game you want to make, you'll have to learn animations, modeling 3D/2D, sound design, particle effects and of course programming at the very least.
> 
> ...


every body thanks for your help. as Aphex Dreamer suggested I am going to learn C# and Unity and will try to make 2d games at first.
So for your help i want to thank everyone one last time!


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 18, 2014)

I would learn the language first then trying to make a game. If you try to make a game as you're learning you're only going to get frustrated. What ever language you decide to go with, just remember that writing a game is an end, not the beginning. You need to know what you're doing before you can make any half decent software.


----------



## Conti027 (Jan 12, 2015)

I'd also recommend http://unity3d.com/learn/live-training
Unity is definitely a great engine to start with but like Aquinus and others said. Your going to want to learn some C# before diving right into Unity. I would still recommend messing around in Unity while learning C# so you don't get discouraged. Check out the link I linked to help learn Unity and a little C#.
Like a few others have said I'd start with something like Python. for this I'd go to http://www.codecademy.com/ and do their Python course. This would help learn some basic stuff in programming in a very easy to read syntax.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 12, 2015)

Conti027 said:


> I'd also recommend http://unity3d.com/learn/live-training
> Unity is definitely a great engine to start with but like Aquinus and others said. Your going to want to learn some C# before diving right into Unity. I would still recommend messing around in Unity while learning C# so you don't get discouraged. Check out the link I linked to help learn Unity and a little C#.
> Like a few others have said I'd start with something like Python. for this I'd go to http://www.codecademy.com/ and do their Python course. This would help learn some basic stuff in programming in a very easy to read syntax.



That is pretty cool, didn't know they had that.


----------



## Conti027 (Jan 12, 2015)

I've been dipping my toes in and out of programming and making games (a lot more then just programming) for the last year. I've also been to a few game jams and indie meet ups.
Once I saw a few of the posts mention Python to start. I decided to go do the course on Codecademy and that right there has to be probably the best advice I've heard. Since I've been going in and out of programming for the last year or so I'm still really fresh with it. Learning basic of Python on Codecademy helped a lot. It helped me to understand a lot of stuff I have already learned or didn't completely understand.

Something that has also been really fun but I'm not sure if I'd recommend it is playing with UE4 blueprint system. https://docs.unrealengine.com/latest/INT/Engine/Blueprints/index.html


----------

